# Coffee table



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

Am thinking about building a coffee table and some end tables. Does anyone know of a web site that would have hardware, such as steel wheels, something like in this photo..? As always, I appreciate any help.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Have you tried Ebay, could be pricey. Ones in photo look like they are not cast but built from sheet metal which may be an option.


----------



## JohnnyG73 (Sep 10, 2013)

I agree with what the previous person said about ebay. You could also check local industrial auctions. A place I used to work used carts just like that. After they wear out they either sell them or throw them away.


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks. I'll take a look and see...again, thanks for the advice...


----------



## Doomi (Aug 5, 2013)

If all else fails.
http://nh.craigslist.org/atq/4166527927.html


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Doomi said:


> If all else fails.
> http://nh.craigslist.org/atq/4166527927.html


Now that brings back some memories, worked for a paper company many years ago, try pushing one of those loaded across an asphalt dock on a hot day.


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

Doomi said:


> If all else fails.
> http://nh.craigslist.org/atq/4166527927.html


Dittos what FrankC said... We had those in a blueberry factory where I worked as a teenager.
The advent of palates, palate jacks & forklifts was a wonderful thing..

now back to your regularly scheduled program...

..Jon..


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Coffee table heights vary from 14-15" tall in a modern setting to 16-18" in a formal setting.
This looks to be no more than 12" 

Just a heads up.


----------

